# Trade Shows or Expos that relate to the Tshirt business



## eprem (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

Ive been doing some research and couldnt find any upcoming expos that is related to Blank Tshirts of anything that deals with the "Tshirt Business" printing, embroidery, etc that takes place in Canada or the US. 

If anyone who comes across any information that is related to Tshirt Expos or even apparel expos or trades shows i would really appreciate the quality information. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

ISS Las Vegas is coming up Aug. 12th...


----------



## eprem (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank You Cathy for your post.


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

ISS has a website thats list all their upcoming events

ISS Homepage | ISS


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is a list of most of the trade shows for 2012 in the US.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t172506.html


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Eprem:

Don't forget about the Magic show in Vegas coming up in August too. It's a lot smaller than it used to be, but it's sure to have some great t-shirt lines to review. This show is all fashion, not just t-shirts - but there's plenty to choose from. 

It's great for design inspiration. I've brought a small notebook with me and every time left with it packed full of cool ideas to use for clients. Whatever is at this show usually shows up in stores the next season, so you can get a jump on trends and colors if there's any shifts.

SOURCING at MAGIC | the MAGIC Marketplace

Good luck,

-M


----------

